# IUI ???



## Tat the cate (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello

Haven't posted in a while as have been hoping the Clomid would work, but no success.

Have now been referred for IUI (which we are funding ourselves due to already having a gorgeous 3yr old boy).  Can anyone give me any help with this - have read on a few sites about it, but it doesn't go into a lot of detail.  Am due to start my 3rd course of Clomid - would I keep on this or are there other "loopy" drugs I would need to take.  Plus as there things I can do to improve our chances of  success (ie diet, vits) and what we should avoid (exercise etc).

Any help you could shed would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Angela  x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the IUI section, this beginners guide should answer allot of your questions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0 the girls on this thread can answer specific questions and are a friendly bunch http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67987.105

I know some people do IUI with clomid, personally I used a follicle stimulating drug Menopur

Good luck Cx


----------



## Tat the cate (Apr 4, 2006)

Hiya 

Thanks for that, will check out those links.

Love Angela x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

The link Candy suggested should answer your questions but I just wanted to say "hello & welcome"!

Best of luck,

Minkey x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Angela

Just wanted to say hello and welcome! 

There are drugs that you can take - some take clomid and some other injectables like menopur.

I'm inbetween but similar to you - clomid worked for me, got pregnant but then had mc.  Then clomid stopped working.  Then moved onto injections but not the IUI - i.e. can have normal  !  probably only for one more go though.

If you are paying for it - ask them to talk you through all the options.  IUI may not be what you need.  Maybe menopur injections (or something similar) is what you need. But consultant should be able to advise on it anyway.  

Worse thing about it all is the timing - having to time scans and IUI procedure - but again if you are paying you generally have more choice!!  The link is good by the way and explains it all!

Best of luck with it all!

Molly x


----------



## Tat the cate (Apr 4, 2006)

Hiya

Thanks for that - will have to wait and see when I get the appointment - so its just a case of reading up on everything I can get my hands on for now.

Sending you  - where are you up to in your ttc journey - hope you get your much longed for  very, very soon.

This place is great, you sometimes feel like you are the only one in the whole world going though this painful process, it is so refreshing to hear their are other people out there in the same boat.

Take care of you

Love Angela


----------



## Tat the cate (Apr 4, 2006)

Right off to do some more research on the web - will speak to you all tomorrow.



Love Angela x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Angela

Welcome to the IUI thread!

I had 2 cycles of IUI and was very lucky to get a BFP on the 2nd go!!!  I was taking puregon inj and pregnyl trigger shot before basting...  

I carried on as normal before IUI swimming and gym... and after the 1st cycle i did nothing, watched what i ate, drank, and clock watched pretty much through the 2ww!!!! and was devastated when af arrived!!!

2nd go... i was on holiday, was only about 1 1/2 away from home so travelled back for basting... determined not to ruin my hols so went out for meals, had a few bevies, kept fairly active... walking and before i knew it, it was test day and was in disbelief until 6 wk scan!!!  

I think it shows that staying calm and relaxed helps!!!

Wishin you all the best of luck!!!! and if you have any q's give me a shout!!!

Ellie x x


----------

